# Efeitos das maleitas no clima



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2020 às 11:47)

Assunto interessante, mas ainda pouco explorado. Sabe-se que as maleitas costumam ser benéficas para o ambiente, diminuindo a poluição e os gases de efeito-estufa. Contudo, qual é o impacto das maleitas no clima? Qual é o desfasamento? Será que os seus efeitos podem trazer mudanças na circulação do ar, permitindo a chegada de mais chuva a Portugal Continental? 

Curiosamente, fiz uma pequena investigação e reparei num pequeno padrão: desde o início do século, todos os anos que se seguiram às epidemias tiveram um certo padrão: foram anos bastante chuvosos e com muita instabilidade. 

*Epidemia de SARS - 2002/2003  *Vários países asiáticos pararam. Curiosamente, o começo do ano 2002 foi muito semelhante ao começo de 2020, e depois de março até ao fim do ano houve bastante instabilidade. 2003, apesar de ser um ano conhecido pela sua vaga de calor, teve também bastante instabilidade e foi um ano com um outono/inverno bem fresco. 

*Epidemia de Gripe das Aves - 2005  *Lembro-me bastante bem da epidemia. Na altura estava eu no 6º ano, e andava tudo maluco ao nível da limpeza. Vários países pararam. Curiosamente, o verão que se seguiu foi instável e o ano hidrológico 2005/2006 foi bem chuvoso. 

*Epidemia de Gripe Suína - 2009/2010  *Também me lembro perfeitamente. Foi uma loucura!!! Vários países pararam e outros tiveram algumas atividades paradas. Curiosamente, o inverno que se seguiu foi, como toda a gente do fórum se lembrará, bem molhado e bastante frio. Foram quase cinco meses de bastante chuva, trovoada, neve... enfim! O ano hidrológico seguinte também foi bem instável. Lembro-me, inclusive, de um dia em 2011 que trovejou durante toda a noite - acho que foi em abril. Espetacular!!! 

Seria interessante perceber se realmente estes anos foram uma mera coincidência ou um efeito das epidemias. Que efeito terá, portanto, a atual pandemia?


----------



## camrov8 (31 Mar 2020 às 13:12)

3 eventos não são estatisticamente fiáveis, a poluição ou falta dela não altera os fluxos da atmosfera ou ciclones e anticiclones. Poderá até reduzir a precipitação pois há a diminuição de núcleos de condensação achei este estudo que foi feito no pós 11 de Setembro


----------

